# Meet Noodle!!



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

We've finally got our much longed for puppy! She's only been home for a few hours and we've fallen totally in love already! It was a very uneventful 2 hour drive home. She had a little whimper and then slept the whole way home! We stopped briefly at a pet shop to get all of the supplies. Next is learning to toilet train!!! I'm sure there must be lots of helpful threads on this site!! 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=291139&id=510663880&l=f0bf9dcb7a

I can't work out how to upload photos...!!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Awww, so sweet! Enjoy


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Noodle is just gorgeous, look forward to hearing how it all goes over the next few weeks.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Love her... Mandy's going to be broody !! She's lovely, there are loads of posts on toilet training enjoy your reading if you get chance x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mandy we were obviously posting at the same time x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Love her... Mandy's going to be broody !! She's lovely, there are loads of posts on toilet training enjoy your reading if you get chance x


Yep broody, just the sight of an apricot puppy and I'm thinking of names...


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Love the little white patch on her nose!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Noodles gorgeous............. where did you get her from? We're getting our puppy in july ..... waiting is killing me!!!!!!!! Keep us posted j x


----------



## Jude69 (Feb 15, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

awww, so cute, glad she is doing well, 

if you go to the galery you can uplode photos, or i like photobucket.com its a photo hosting site.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWWWWWW I LOVE HER!!!!!!!
LIKE MANDY I go crazy for an apricot/blond baby


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Adorable!! I hope all is going smoothly!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Very, very pretty puppy! I love her little snip.


----------

